# altima, please help



## hottblackhatch (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey all you nissan guys all there. I am thinking about buying an altima and I need your help. I am coming from a honda civic which I and very fond of. The reliablity is unbelievable, even with all the km's this thing is still like brand new. I want to know how you guys feel about buying a 99 altima with over 200,000km. I need your honest opinion not a bias nissan answer. Are these cars any good when they over 200,000. What kind of problems could I encounter? Need all the help I can get


----------



## SleepERr (May 20, 2003)

I had a 97 altima (same motor) and my experience with that car was amazing. The only things that ever broke were one of the rear window switches and one speaker (but i am sure that one was my fault). I had the car untill about 250,000km and the only things i had to do were the basic factory recomended services every so many thousand miles. In other words the drivetrain was faultless for me, it always preformed and never left me stranded.


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

yea sometimes it's just how people drive and take care of their car.im assuming since it's gotten past the 200,000 mark it's worth the bargin


----------

